# Holland lop had babies (pics)



## flemish lops (Apr 10, 2011)

I breed a holland lop and her babies died unexpectedly about a month ago. I breed her again and she just gave birth to 5 babies yesterday!  All of them are alive and look fine. Ill be putting up pictures of them soon; it will be storming in a little bit so its not a good time to go out and take pics. (clouds look mad   lol)


----------



## Tracey (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is the litter that my holland lop just had.


----------

